# Bullshit Bullshit Bullshit



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

Well guys, if you happened to read my post on my cycle log the other night then you will know where I am coming from with this thread. After what happened the other night me and my girlfriend had a huge blowout, she took some shit with her to her parents and is staying there. Not only that, but she called me mom and now my mom and her whole family know about what was going on, actually, just STARTED going on fuck. Anyways, I am finishing out this fucking cycle, any tips on keeping this shit under wraps??


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes...u never tell your girl because they can't keep their mouth shut..and everything u do they will say it must be the steroids causing u to act like this etc....hope u learned ur lesson for later..good luck bro


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> Yes...u never tell your girl because they can't keep their mouth shut..and everything u do they will say it must be the steroids causing u to act like this etc....hope u learned ur lesson for later..good luck bro



Yup....the only people who know I gear are those that gear themselves. F**k everybody else.

MIB: Sorry to hear about that fallout bro.  Don't let it sidetrack you.  It is your life, and you can do with it as you please.  Use it for motivation to crush the weights the next time you hit the gym.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

man you guys are the shit.....im off work today due to bad weather outside and im about to fucking rip it up the weightroom.....i just dont know how im going to get away with it when the test really starts kicking in and shit because the girlfriend is coming back whether its tomorrow or 2 weeks from now


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

that's totally fucked-up, bro.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah its fucked up. When I was in highschool I messed around with a bunch of recreational drugs and my family found out and I kicked all the habits after a few years and that's when I got into training and eating right. So when she told them about thaat of course now they think im hooked on the juice and blowing shit out of proportion.


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. The only way this could have gtten worse was if she tossed your stash..  I'm sorry to hear about all of this bro. Good luck



ManInBlack said:


> Yeah its fucked up. When I was in highschool I messed around with a bunch of recreational drugs and my family found out and I kicked all the habits after a few years and that's when I got into training and eating right. So when she told them about thaat of course now they think im hooked on the juice and blowing shit out of proportion.





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> Yes...u never tell your girl because they can't keep their mouth shut..and everything u do they will say it must be the steroids causing u to act like this etc....hope u learned ur lesson for later..good luck bro



yep. I don't care who she is to you... you NEVER tell them, it WILL backfire.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Wow. The only way this could have gtten worse was if she tossed your stash..  I'm sorry to hear about all of this bro. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, that stash will land you way more chicks... let her go, and be all jacked and get new tail.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 25, 2011)

Normal people especially women are very against steroids because of all the bad shit you hear about them.  It is hard to change their opinion about it.  Some people think it is as bad as shooting heroin.  For example my mother is constantly accusing me of using juice I dont see her very often.  So when I do and she sees how big I am see starts her shit.  You look too big it don't look good blah blah  why do you want to look like that blah blah are you using steroids.....   uh NO I just eat a lot LOL....    MY father is a little more knowledgable about it so I can talk to him and let him know what I am up to we have a good relationship.  My woman does my injects too but she didn't like it but I told her all the positives and negatives and said this is my life and this is what I want to do with it.. It is better than all the drugs I used to do.  It keeps me wanting to be healthy.  She agreed and has no problem with it now but she doesn't want anyone to know about it and neither do I so it works out good. I hope you get your situation worked out.  If you convinced her it was ok before it might not be hard to do it again and have her tell everyone else that you threw the stuff out and decided to just train harder naturally mean while she is sticking you a couple times a week.  lol good luck.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Well guys, if you happened to read my post on my cycle log the other night then you will know where I am coming from with this thread. After what happened the other night me and my girlfriend had a huge blowout, she took some shit with her to her parents and is staying there. Not only that, but she called me mom and now my mom and her whole family know about what was going on, actually, just STARTED going on fuck. Anyways, I am finishing out this fucking cycle, any tips on keeping this shit under wraps??




Not cool at all bro.  You have my sympathies.  I had to learn the hard way as well.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 25, 2011)

i use to do a lot of coke and my wife tried to flush my stash and we had it out. i havent done it in many years but now that i am back lifting hard again past few months if and when i jiuce i definately wont tell her if i can get away with it.


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2011)

Lie.  Everyone lies.  Tell her you've stopped because you care about what she thinks, using steroids is SO not worth your relationship, blah blah blah, she'll love that.  I don't know much about the subject but if there's something that'll mellow you out while you're on a cycle use it so she won't suspect.  And for god's sake hide your stash under lock and key.  And figure out how to explain your gains.  Be religious around her about food and shit like that.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Lie.  Everyone lies.  Tell her you've stopped because you care about what she thinks, using steroids is SO not worth your relationship, blah blah blah, she'll love that.  I don't know much about the subject but if there's something that'll mellow you out while you're on a cycle use it so she won't suspect.  And for god's sake hide your stash under lock and key.  And figure out how to explain your gains.  Be religious around her about food and shit like that.



Yep, and the fact you want to fuck her 10x a day is just because you love her too....


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Yep, and the fact you want to fuck her 10x a day is just because you love her too....



Oh, he's just "reaffirming his relationship" and "thought he was going to lose her over that dumb steroid shit... "


----------



## rliss1 (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a real tough situation bro... you must be going through a hard time right now.  my sympathies go out to you.  Its worse because no one understands.  We've been forced to hide what we do because society says its bad.  Personally the only people i talk to about my juice use are the people on these forums and a few guys at the gym in similar situations.  

You'll get through this brother.  Keep your head up and mind cool. 

RLiss  

*www.HARDBODY1.com*​


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

cutright said:


> Yes...u never tell your girl because they can't keep their mouth shut..and everything u do they will say it must be the steroids causing u to act like this etc....hope u learned ur lesson for later..good luck bro



My girl watches me inject... in fact she just watched me to IGF IM



@OP.... sorry to hear it bro. As everyone has said, just deny deny deny.

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

She is not worth it bro, if she can't understand your lifestyle and what you do and support you, you're wasting your time having a relationship with her. If you want some tail you can just go out get some. Then you can say whatever you want, lie as much as you want. For a relationship its not worth hiding your shit. It's who you are, there is nothing wrong with it. It's not a recreational drug or something that would hurt you if you do it right. 

I understand the guy that used to do coke and his wife is traumatized but that's a different story.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and next time someone threats to tell about your shit to your family, make up a better story about them


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

Good replies all around, going to do some serious repping.....Yeah it really sucks right now, i feel isolated and that everyone is pissed off at me. You only get one life to live here on hearth and i will do what the fuck I want. I want to be a firefighter and I have a test coming up before long and i want to be at my biggest and at my best for all of that. Any advantage I can get is a good one because it is a very tough job to land with all of the people that are gunning for it. I fucking hate that eveyone around me doesnt understand the juicing, im sure they literally think that it is just a fucked up drug that leads to addiction and shit like that. And yeah to the guys that said it, i could go out and get some tail if i want but I love this girl, yeah yeah flame away, but shes the love of my life so im pretty scared about continuing on with all of this, to be honest, im in a real fucking pickle right now.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

You must understand she ratted you out to your entire family. 

WTF kind of move is that? Whats next call the cops on you? I know you love her, but don't be the one to apologize for doing nothing but being upfront with her.

Make sure you keep the ball in your court bro. She's at fault here.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Good replies all around, going to do some serious repping.....Yeah it really sucks right now, i feel isolated and that everyone is pissed off at me. You only get one life to live here on hearth and i will do what the fuck I want. I want to be a firefighter and I have a test coming up before long and i want to be at my biggest and at my best for all of that. Any advantage I can get is a good one because it is a very tough job to land with all of the people that are gunning for it. I fucking hate that eveyone around me doesnt understand the juicing, im sure they literally think that it is just a fucked up drug that leads to addiction and shit like that. And yeah to the guys that said it, i could go out and get some tail if i want but I love this girl, yeah yeah flame away, but shes the love of my life so im pretty scared about continuing on with all of this, to be honest, im in a real fucking pickle right now.




Good luck with your fireman test.  I strongly feel that our firemen, policemen, military, or any LEO should be allowed to juice.  And hell, I wouldn't mind my tax dollars helping pay for it.

I'm really sorry about your situation with the woman.  Hope things work out for the best.  

Put it this way, when you run into that burning building and find two people on the floor....you will probably be able to carry both of them out of harms way instead of just one of them.  Ya follow?  Save two lives instead of one.  Peace.




/V


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 25, 2011)

Why don't you deny ever using gear ?

Its you word against hers.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> You must understand she ratted you out to your entire family.
> 
> WTF kind of move is that? Whats next call the cops on you? I know you love her, but don't be the one to apologize for doing nothing but being upfront with her.
> 
> Make sure you keep the ball in your court bro. She's at fault here.



I totally agree with that. Someone that loves you doesn't do this, unless you cheat on her. lol

And yes, best thing you can do now is... deny deny deny. Just tell people she is crazy.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah i mean it was definitely fucked up that she told my mom and her family. However, that night all that shit went down after her parents left she told me to get rid of it and i said no. I was like "look, you were comfortable with pinning me, if you werent then i wouldnt have asked you again to do it, i would have done it myself, its not my fault that you passed out and hurt yourself and now you are scared shitless. I will just do it myself from now on"      well that wasnt good enough, she wants it gone and i got real good and pissed off and said things that i shouldnt have like "well i guess its time to change your major because you are too much of a pussy to give people shots" that was one thing, among plenty of other comments. That was when ratted me out. Hell i look at it like this, THIS TOO SHALL PASS. Been through much worse shit in my life and this will work out fine too


----------



## Kathybird (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Make sure you keep the ball in your court bro. She's at fault here.





blazeftp said:


> Why don't you deny ever using gear ?
> 
> Its you word against hers.





stronger4ever said:


> I totally agree with that. Someone that loves you doesn't do this, unless you cheat on her. lol
> 
> And yes, best thing you can do now is... deny deny deny. Just tell people she is crazy.




No, no.  She's not "at fault."  Well, you could argue about PERSONAL right n wrong but... ANYway.  Look at it objectively.  It IS illegal.  I know many people who are very uptight or black and white about right and wrong.  About legal and illegal too.  It's a little more philosophical people who see the gray areas.  She got scared, some people have to tell others when they're scared.

And no no no!  Do NOT deny.  It a. makes you look like an ass b. erodes her trust in you.  Coming "clean," even making speeches about how gee, you want to get stronger and about the firefighter position, you're worried about being a great candidate vs. a good candidate, it's a good job where you could support her and she could be proud of you, blah blah... PLUS - admitting you did it and that you "fucked up" because you wanted to try it and so many other people are trying it and you're curious if it would help you ... makes you human.  A very endearing quality.  You could really snag her with the whole human/job so you can be proud of me angles.

In time, she'll learn.  Everyone lies.  You love her.  There's going to be shit about her that she hides, maybe not considering them "lies," there's going to be things about each of you that you won't want your sig. other to know, and everyone wants some privacy about some stuff.  Sorry, no one's perfect and some people have imperfections that'll hurt/annoy/disgust people they love.  But it's part of you.  So you hide it.


----------



## oden (Feb 25, 2011)

Dump her now! next time she gets pissed off she may call the cops! never trust women!! she will hold this over you forever.like the boys said-get jacked and get a new one. then keep your mouth shut.    Loose lips- sink ships!! good luck.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 25, 2011)

tell everyone that your using pro hormones and there legal.... you gotta lie now! I understand about you telling her your gunna use them. i think its okay until she does you wrong which she has so now, so she is not privvy to all your information. I know how you feel! my girl knows im gunna juice but that secret is one of the least im worried about her telling! the night i got arrested years ago nobody got the true story until after all the court bullshit and the time was done! like an old man once told me "its alot eaiser to ask for forgiveness than for permission" take it how you want it but were here and it could be worse! now hit them weights noonie!!!!!


----------



## Phetamine (Feb 25, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> e "its alot eaiser to ask for forgiveness than for permission"



That is definitely the truth!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> No, no.  She's not "at fault."  Well, you could argue about PERSONAL right n wrong but... ANYway.  Look at it objectively.  It IS illegal.  I know many people who are very uptight or black and white about right and wrong.  About legal and illegal too.  It's a little more philosophical people who see the gray areas.  She got scared, some people have to tell others when they're scared.
> 
> And no no no!  Do NOT deny.  It a. makes you look like an ass b. erodes her trust in you.  Coming "clean," even making speeches about how gee, you want to get stronger and about the firefighter position, you're worried about being a great candidate vs. a good candidate, it's a good job where you could support her and she could be proud of you, blah blah... PLUS - admitting you did it and that you "fucked up" because you wanted to try it and so many other people are trying it and you're curious if it would help you ... makes you human.  A very endearing quality.  You could really snag her with the whole human/job so you can be proud of me angles.
> 
> In time, she'll learn.  Everyone lies.  You love her.  There's going to be shit about her that she hides, maybe not considering them "lies," there's going to be things about each of you that you won't want your sig. other to know, and everyone wants some privacy about some stuff.  Sorry, no one's perfect and some people have imperfections that'll hurt/annoy/disgust people they love.  But it's part of you.  So you hide it.



Well I get the part lying and it is true to some degree. My wife wouldn't be so "understanding" about lying LOL. That being said, lying doesn't really solve the problem, unless he wanted to quit for real. I think if he lies and she finds out eventually there is going to be more trouble. You can easily lie about things that you've done and you don't want them to know, after all its a lot harder to backfire.  If he is gonna be pinning, it only takes a bad injection that gets swollen for her to find out. Then what? If he is working as a fireman, she might freak out and tell his boss, thinking she is "helping" and screw things there big time. There is too much to risk there.

I think the best solution here is letting her calm down and talking to her. Apologize for the retarded shit you said first and then explain why you do what you do. I mean if you just do gear to look good, then quit dude, you already have a woman that you love and I hope loves you back. You can look decently naturally. If you do it to perform better at your job explain her that. Tell her how it would be safer for you to be a firefighter if you were stronger and had more energy. Lay out the benefits of doing the stuff, not only the side effects. If after all this she is still not cool then you only have one choice, If you're a sucker (LOL) and you really love her you need to quit. Otherwise you are just creating a time bomb. I think that if she really loves you she would support you, but some people are serious about their opposition, mainly because they are ignorant. Try to seriously get her inform. Try the movie, bigger stronger faster. 

If she is tell you to try it out and see how it goes, then dont be a dumbass again and act particularly nice while on cycle. Use some psychology, if you are nicer on cycle she is going to associate you being good with gear and she is going to like it. I think that's why my wife is happy to inject me every time. Sometimes she tells me she is going to secretly put more gear in the syringe cuz she really likes the way I'm being. LOL


----------



## Hombre (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not trying to hate on her but if what your telling us is true, run like the wind bro. She doesn't have enough trust in you so don't even try and get her back. A good woman would have apologized for falling out in the first place. All I can tell you Run Forrest Run!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2011)

You definitly need to sit down with her and tell her this is who you are. Your not doing drugs. Not rec drugs anyway. She needs to understand this cause your not married and i don't know if thats where your going with her, but you can't start out this early in a relationship with this hanging out there. Women tend to freak out first and think later. But she needs to know you have a good support system (The smart people here) and that gear today has evolved just like everything has from the horror stories of the past.  Be who you are, NOT who she wants you to be.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Women tend to freak out first and think later.



The quote of the day.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Well I get the part lying and it is true to some degree. My wife wouldn't be so "understanding" about lying LOL. That being said, lying doesn't really solve the problem, unless he wanted to quit for real. I think if he lies and she finds out eventually there is going to be more trouble. You can easily lie about things that you've done and you don't want them to know, after all its a lot harder to backfire. If he is gonna be pinning, it only takes a bad injection that gets swollen for her to find out. Then what? If he is working as a fireman, she might freak out and tell his boss, thinking she is "helping" and screw things there big time. There is too much to risk there.
> 
> I think the best solution here is letting her calm down and talking to her. Apologize for the retarded shit you said first and then explain why you do what you do. I mean if you just do gear to look good, then quit dude, you already have a woman that you love and I hope loves you back. You can look decently naturally. If you do it to perform better at your job explain her that. Tell her how it would be safer for you to be a firefighter if you were stronger and had more energy. Lay out the benefits of doing the stuff, not only the side effects. If after all this she is still not cool then you only have one choice, If you're a sucker (LOL) and you really love her you need to quit. Otherwise you are just creating a time bomb. I think that if she really loves you she would support you, but some people are serious about their opposition, mainly because they are ignorant. Try to seriously get her inform. Try the movie, bigger stronger faster.
> 
> If she is tell you to try it out and see how it goes, then dont be a dumbass again and act particularly nice while on cycle. Use some psychology, if you are nicer on cycle she is going to associate you being good with gear and she is going to like it. I think that's why my wife is happy to inject me every time. Sometimes she tells me she is going to secretly put more gear in the syringe cuz she really likes the way I'm being. LOL


 
     I mean the reason i started was because i want to land this job so bad, i work two jobs, hard jobs, and i need something more. Plus, being a firefighter is an awesome damn job, got a buddy who got on last year and LOVES it. Anyway, as far as bigger stronger faster goes, you wanna know what she said after we watched it? she said "i dont even understand why its illegal, people should be able to do it if they want to" i shit you not, THAT is what she said. She was never real cool with the idea of the packages coming to our house but once they started to and she saw that it was legit and i wasnt getting ripped off she seemed ok with it, though she didnt really say. She decided that she would help me pin, the night of the first pin we were out to dinner and i brought itup and she said "lets just do it tonight i think it will be fun" SO we went home, did it, and it was smooth ass sailing. however, the next pin was the night all the bullshit went down. i just dont think that ill be able to get her back to the way she was thinking BEFORE that night happened you know


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

She said "are you going to become addicted to steroids now and do it all the time?" I said that I was being smart about it and running a test only cycle at a very reasonable dose and that I had a PCT planned out to get my back to normal after I was done. I also told her that if a cycle lasts 5 months from first shot to the end of PCT that it would be atleast that long before i did another one. Once again, she seemed cool with it. I told her there were side effects but that I made the necessary purchases to combat them.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I mean the reason i started was because i want to land this job so bad, i work two jobs, hard jobs, and i need something more. Plus, being a firefighter is an awesome damn job, got a buddy who got on last year and LOVES it. Anyway, as far as bigger stronger faster goes, you wanna know what she said after we watched it? she said "i dont even understand why its illegal, people should be able to do it if they want to" i shit you not, THAT is what she said. She was never real cool with the idea of the packages coming to our house but once they started to and she saw that it was legit and i wasnt getting ripped off she seemed ok with it, though she didnt really say. She decided that she would help me pin, the night of the first pin we were out to dinner and i brought itup and she said "lets just do it tonight i think it will be fun" SO we went home, did it, and it was smooth ass sailing. however, the next pin was the night all the bullshit went down. i just dont think that ill be able to get her back to the way she was thinking BEFORE that night happened you know




But she got freaked out about the pinning not the gear. People inject all sorts of things. Is she afraid of blood or something?


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

I explained to her that I have been on these forums reading and getting advice and lots of help from people that are experienced in this stuff and that everyone here seems to support each other. 

I also told her that I was ready for them, meaning, I wasnt one of these guys that I see come on here from time to time and say "hey im ready to cycle, ive been working out for a year and a half, 9 days a week. Im 6 foot 2 160 pounds and eat whey protein all day long and shit" I told her thats is not a magic pill and that you have to eat right, train harder, and overall put more effort into things when yo uare cycling. I did the best that i could.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

@stronger.....man its really a question i dont have the answer for. she used to give her nanny shots all the time of whatever medication she took and she was fine. her mom called me yesterday and told me it was not the shot that made her fall out but rather she has some underlying medical issue, but who really knows. she is going to the doctor soon


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> @stronger.....man its really a question i dont have the answer for. she used to give her nanny shots all the time of whatever medication she took and she was fine. her mom called me yesterday and told me it was not the shot that made her fall out but rather she has some underlying medical issue, but who really knows. she is going to the doctor soon



If it was insulin, there is a big difference. Injecting into a muscle is like perforating a big piece of ham lol. It's kind of weird at first.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah it was insulin.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Well guys, if you happened to read my post on my cycle log the other night then you will know where I am coming from with this thread. After what happened the other night me and my girlfriend had a huge blowout, she took some shit with her to her parents and is staying there. Not only that, but she called me mom and now my mom and her whole family know about what was going on, actually, just STARTED going on fuck. Anyways, I am finishing out this fucking cycle, any tips on keeping this shit under wraps??




HAHAHAHAHA CALLED YOUR MOM!!! HAHAHHA ARE YOU FUCKING LIKE 12 YEARS OLD USING GEAR!! OMGGG WHAT A FUCKING LOSER


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

STFU, are you talking shit about me or about the fact that she called my mom.....im a grown ass man, work 2 jobs and have my own house.....she called my mom because i am really close with my family and so is she, she thought they needed to know for whatever reason. just because my mom knows doesnt mean im stopping but it still sucks because i never wanted her to know anything about that because of my history with rec. drugs.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> STFU, are you talking shit about me or about the fact that she called my mom.....im a grown ass man, work 2 jobs and have my own house.....she called my mom because i am really close with my family and so is she, she thought they needed to know for whatever reason. just because my mom knows doesnt mean im stopping but it still sucks because i never wanted her to know anything about that because of my history with rec. drugs.



ahhh i see...well then your gf or x-gf or whatever is hella fuckin gay for calling ur rents...that a low blow and she needs to mind her own damn business...burn her house down or some shit..only if u dont have feelings for her of course


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

lol, i hear you brother.....i agree it was a shot to the fucking nards


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 26, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> @stronger.....man its really a question i dont have the answer for. she used to give her nanny shots all the time of whatever medication she took and she was fine. her mom called me yesterday and told me it was not the shot that made her fall out but rather she has some underlying medical issue, but who really knows. she is going to the doctor soon



sounds like the hiv run! im just joking man it could be worse and she needs to know your the alpha and YOU make the choices.reasons an proper pct and blah blah blah you dont need to sell her, tell her how you roll and thats it. im talking with my women now and she thinks the girl has a diffrent issue with you but she is using this one because its an easy out......watch your back homie i smells trouble ahead


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 26, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> sounds like the hiv run! im just joking man it could be worse and she needs to know your the alpha and YOU make the choices.reasons an proper pct and blah blah blah you dont need to sell her, tell her how you roll and thats it. im talking with my women now and she thinks the girl has a diffrent issue with you but she is using this one because its an easy out......watch your back homie i smells trouble ahead


 
i hear you, you are probably right dude.....curious, what does your girl think the issue might be that my chick has?


----------



## badpuppy (Feb 26, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> man you guys are the shit.....im off work today due to bad weather outside and im about to fucking rip it up the weightroom.....i just dont know how im going to get away with it when the test really starts kicking in and shit because the girlfriend is coming back whether its tomorrow or 2 weeks from now


sorry to hear this bro this is just motovation tear it up


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

Fuck that girl. I cannot believe you would even think about taking her back.

I know how much it sucks, but you need to be firm on this one. She fucking snitched you out. No excuses for that.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck that girl. I cannot believe you would even think about taking her back.
> 
> I know how much it sucks, but you need to be firm on this one. She fucking snitched you out. No excuses for that.



x2 Imagine what she'd do if you had a kid with her.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 26, 2011)

What is more important to a relationship, say marriage, than having a confidant, somebody you can trust?  Whether she agrees with what you are doing is not the issue.  Being unstable and running around telling people is the issue.  You cannot trust her.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

I cannot be in a relationship, let alone be friends with someone who I cannot trust. I don't get why some guys put up with this shit.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 26, 2011)

sloppy. its complicated.......besides that, i have been meaning to comment on your avatar. ronnie fucking powers is one hilarious SOB


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> sloppy. its complicated.......besides that, i have been meaning to comment on your avatar. ronnie fucking powers is one hilarious SOB



Lol, I thought that was Sloppy


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 26, 2011)

fuck, i meant kenny powers...i actually know a ronnie powers haha


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 26, 2011)

kenny powers says your girlfriend is fucking out and roids are in...
my girl doesnt know a direct issue but she thinks this chick is bad news!like sommeone said she ratted you out no excuse!


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 26, 2011)

lol, roids are in and shes out thats funny as shit because im picturing ole kenny fuckin powers saying it.....anyway, enough about the ole ball and chain, its been a productive night with her out of the house. ive preloaded some syringes and got in a good wack off session to some amateur porn. not the craziest saturday night ive ever had but it aint the worst either.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 26, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> kenny powers says your girlfriend is fucking out and roids are in...
> my girl doesnt know a direct issue but she thinks this chick is bad news!like sommeone said she ratted you out no excuse!



Yeah bro, even understanding she freaked out, telling your parents is too much. Maybe telling her parents I would understand more because they might wonder why she left. Maybe if you hit her or something I would understand she would try to get back at you. But just for an argument? I know you have feelings but think about it in the long term. Is this the kind of person you want to be with? Your secrets are not for her to disclosed. You need to trust her in order to have a good relationship. If I were you I wouldn't be able to trust her again with my shit.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 26, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> its been a productive night with her out of the house. ive preloaded some syringes and got in a good wack off session to some amateur porn. not the craziest saturday night ive ever had but it aint the worst either.



LOL, back to being single my friend.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> lol, roids are in and shes out thats funny as shit because im picturing ole kenny fuckin powers saying it.....anyway, enough about the ole ball and chain, its been a productive night with her out of the house. ive preloaded some syringes and got in a good wack off session to some amateur porn. not the craziest saturday night ive ever had but it aint the worst either.


 


pitbullguy0101 said:


> kenny powers says your girlfriend is fucking out and roids are in...
> my girl doesnt know a direct issue but she thinks this chick is bad news!like sommeone said she ratted you out no excuse!


 
This is your new life now...

YouTube - Eastbound and Down Kenny Powers injecting steroids


----------



## mich29 (Feb 26, 2011)

thats def some dirty shit there bro.be careful  cuz a pissed off woman who knows about ya business can fuck up alot of things quick


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck that girl. I cannot believe you would even think about taking her back.
> 
> I know how much it sucks, but you need to be firm on this one. She fucking snitched you out. No excuses for that.



I agree 100%, what happen nexts time she gets pissed off? Calls the cops and get's you busted?

I don't get why put up with this shit either, its retarded my man.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 27, 2011)

Very true. All the  in the world aren't worth getting this  and some of this  in prison. 

Although some guys here might disagree with that. Since they like both. lol


----------



## GFR (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope you are smart enough to never talk to this rat cunt again.

Honestly, if you stay with this rat you deserve all the misery you get.

Dump her, change your phone #, e-mail address....ect and never talk to her again for any reason. If she hassles you after this report her to the police.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ I like this guy.


And tell her she's lucky that she has a vag because you would stomp her face in if she was a dude. And then slam your protein shake, throw it at her, blame it on the roids and walk off.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

you motherfuckers are crackin me up.....im going to be honest with you dudes though, i dont know what the fucks going to happen with us. believe me aint no one more pissed off about it then me and believe me if it had been a dude he would have gotten fucked up


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn...MIB...glad I read this shit..I was gonna tell my girl and give her full disclosure about gettin on test/runnin cycles but some of these post are so fvckin tru that I'm not even gonna tell her shit...even tho she does know I did and have done some ph cycle...

Good luck bro...


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah man keep your mouth shut, that is the way to go.....my girlfriend was cool with it until what happened and then somehow i got blamed for it, fuck that. i mean i acted a fucking ass and flipped over the recliner and the kitchen table and called her a bunch of names and shit, but damn, she was trying to blame her passing out on me. she was cool with it until that shit. However the whole telling my mom thing, that was because of the way i acted after she was telling me to get rid of the shit but still


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

and i can DEFINITELY see that if you were to tell your woman, or anybody for that matter, that if you already have some type of temper like i do, then its only going to get worse in their eyes and if you lash out about anything or to anyone then its because you are taking steroids, bottom fucking line


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

I think you know if you can tell your girl or not. If you are unsure, don't. But if you know her well enough I don't see a problem. Maybe I'm just a good judge of character but I can normally tell who's going to be cool and not. 

I ONLY say this incase something happens. I can't think of an instance where it would be prudent to know that your on a cycle, but there are probably a few good reasons incase something happens to you. 

On the other hand, if they like to give you shit, don't do it. That's all you will hear about. "Why are you so thirsty? Must be the steroids." Why are in you in such a bad mood?" etc.....


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 27, 2011)

^^believe me bro...she already blames my ph's and ph cycles on some of the shit that has happened between us, she always blames "the drugs" i take..haha..now fvck that..I'm not sayin shit to anyone at this point...lol...thanks bro!


----------



## mich29 (Feb 27, 2011)

this thread needs a bump def a good example of why to be careful around certain people cuz you never know.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

ill tell you what thought.....one side effect she wont be bitching about is .   other than all the horniness, yeah nothing you do will be right


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 27, 2011)

basically, all you motherfuckers with girlfriends that arent aware of whats going on, keep it that way. i learned the hard way and im sure there are others who have had similar if not worse experiences in that department. FUCK IT, my mom is over it and knows im not a damn drug addict and ITS TIME TO GET SWOLE


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 27, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> basically, all you motherfuckers with *girlfriends that* *arent aware of whats going on, keep it that way*. i learned the hard way and im sure there are others who have had similar if not worse experiences in that department. FUCK IT, my mom is over it and knows im not a damn drug addict and ITS TIME TO GET SWOLE


 
Werd!!!!


----------



## Ravager (Feb 27, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> ill tell you what thought.....one side effect she wont be bitching about is . other than all the horniness, yeah nothing you do will be right


 

Ha! Once your married and/or been with her long enough the last thing she wants is that side effect!!!! Well, mine anyhow. 

I actually have permission to cheat. The only catch is I have to promise to lie to her about it so she never finds out!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Lol, I thought that was Sloppy


 
I changed my avatar cause of this.  

Im not Thhhhhhat fat.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I changed my avatar cause of this.
> 
> Im not Thhhhhhat fat.


 I thought it was you, too!


----------



## D0C (Feb 28, 2011)

my girl just found all my shit a couple weeks ago and was pissed but we came to an understanding... eventually i got her to sit down and watch bigger,faster, stronger.. and showed her a bunch of info and she feels allot better about it.. her biggest worry was infertility cause were gonna be trying again in the next six months..by there i will be back to normal so well be good to go..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 28, 2011)

man you guys being so  pussy whipped makes me wanna slap my girl for the hell of it...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

cutright said:


> Yes...u never tell your girl because they can't keep their mouth shut..and everything u do they will say it must be the steroids causing u to act like this etc....hope u learned ur lesson for later..good luck bro


 
x 1,000,000


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 28, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> man you guys being so pussy whipped makes me wanna slap my girl for the hell of it...


 
I don't condone domestic violence...but


----------



## skyyman (Mar 1, 2011)

Why you blaming your girl...If you would have been smarter and not let her know what you were doing....somethings you can't tell anyone...


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 2, 2011)

skyyman said:


> Why you blaming your girl...If you would have been smarter and not let her know what you were doing....somethings you can't tell anyone...



Nice post faggot. I have said throughout this thread that it was a bad idea, but hey thanks f for reminding me


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 2, 2011)

jack smack that fucker mib. anyways hows the single life?lift hard, get swole= fucking hot bitches!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 2, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> jack smack that fucker mib. anyways hows the single life?lift hard, get swole= fucking hot bitches!


 
haha, man things are going smooth. just got home from a long hard day at work, bout to hit up a hot ass shower and pin the mothafuckin quad


----------



## Ravager (Apr 16, 2011)

So did you let the girl back in the big-bed?


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 16, 2011)

Ravager said:


> So did you let the girl back in the big-bed?


 

I let *A* girl back in the big bed, just a different one ya dig


----------



## Ravager (Apr 16, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I let *A* girl back in the big bed, just a different one ya dig





Life is good


----------



## G3 (Apr 16, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I let *A* girl back in the big bed, just a different one ya dig


 

Good for you, Bro. Lesson learned.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 16, 2011)

Kick her fucking ass out.  She betrayed you on the worst level. Lie to your folks. Tell them that she is full of shit and trying to hurt you as best she can.  She is an emotional terrorist and that's what your parents need to know.  I would advise not to let her near you again.  Pack her things and set them by the outside of the door.  Change all the locks and pay for it.  Give the key copy to the landlord.  This bitch has to go.  No need to have a controlling self righteous cunt in your life.  There is no advantage what-so-ever.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 16, 2011)

Believe me, all has been taken care of...Absolutely no worries on my end, of course she regrets it and wants to be back together but its over...i have since been having some of the best sex of my life and refuse to get tied down.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 16, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Good replies all around, going to do some serious repping.....Yeah it really sucks right now, i feel isolated and that everyone is pissed off at me. You only get one life to live here on hearth and i will do what the fuck I want. I want to be a firefighter and I have a test coming up before long and i want to be at my biggest and at my best for all of that. Any advantage I can get is a good one because it is a very tough job to land with all of the people that are gunning for it. I fucking hate that eveyone around me doesnt understand the juicing, im sure they literally think that it is just a fucked up drug that leads to addiction and shit like that. And yeah to the guys that said it, i could go out and get some tail if i want but I love this girl, yeah yeah flame away, but shes the love of my life so im pretty scared about continuing on with all of this, to be honest, im in a real fucking pickle right now.




My wife was totally against it, threw shit away etc. Finally I sat her down and educated her on everything I knew and could find on steroids. Watched videos, used internet info, etc. Turns out the only thing that bothered her about it was the fact I was using a needle. She doesn't mind because I've been honest when I'm on cycle. I guess hiding its cool if you can get away with it, but I didn't want to hide something I knew I'd be doing for a long time.


----------



## DEE151 (Apr 16, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Well guys, if you happened to read my post on my cycle log the other night then you will know where I am coming from with this thread. After what happened the other night me and my girlfriend had a huge blowout, she took some shit with her to her parents and is staying there. Not only that, but she called me mom and now my mom and her whole family know about what was going on, actually, just STARTED going on fuck. Anyways, I am finishing out this fucking cycle, any tips on keeping this shit under wraps??


 dam that sucks my girl has no problem that i use aas plus she loves it cause i allways want to fuck wen i am on cycles so there is no complains there.


----------



## G3 (Apr 17, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Believe me, all has been taken care of...Absolutely no worries on my end, of course she regrets it and wants to be back together but its over...i have since been having some of the best sex of my life and refuse to get tied down.


 

If I could Rep you again, I would.


----------



## letsgetbig (Apr 17, 2011)

yea lying always is the best thing to do in a relationship, just like no one ever gets shot in a public place, first i would dump her forever, cops will be called next you can bet on that, second if this is your lifestyle  then find a female with the same lifestyle so you dont have to worry about that shit, if your just a recreational aas user then is it worth the bullshit and possibly jail time if you get caught?


----------



## redz (Apr 17, 2011)

If she won`t accept you and your life style than forget her on the flip side I was upfront with my wife and she has never had any issues with it. Might even try out some HGH once I figure out which type I can trust.


----------

